# Weches Mainboard / CPU für Gentoo + ZFS?

## NullDevice

Hallo,

Ich plane ein RAID system für mein Heimnetzwerk + hin und wieder paar Besucher mit Laptops, also max. 5 gleichzeitige Clients.

Anwendung findet also nur im "kleineren" Bereich statt.

Trotzdem will ich keine allzu minderwertige Lösung implementieren. Es sind derzeit 4 TB Daten auf 2x2 TB HDDs (Hitachi 7200rpm). Am Ende rechne ich jedoch mit einem RAID aus 6 bis max 7 solcher Platten.

Ich möchte keine NAS oder ähnliches, da die mit Platz für so viele Platten für den vergleichsweise "kleinen" Einsatzzweck viel zu teuer kommen würden.

Bis jetzt hielt ich an dem Gedanken fest, einen Hardwarecontroller zu kaufen von Adaptec oder LSI/3ware.

Allerdings bin ich jetzt wieder ein wenig weggekommen von dem Gedanken, und denke eher an ZFS + Gentoo, was mir um einiges billiger kommen würde. Ausserdem spielt ja Performance nicht so die ganz grosse Rolle in meinem Fall, sondern eher Ausfallssicherheit / Redundanz.

Wichtig wäre also, dass ich ein Mainboard nehmen werde, das 8x SATA-II (od. SATA-6Gb Anschlüsse) hat.

1 davon werde ich wohl für die Systemplatte verwenden (kein RAID, nur Backups).

Der Rest wird wohl RAID6 werden für die Daten.

Ich hielt also ausschau nach einem passenden Mainboard.

Das wirft jedoch eine wichtige Frage auf: Für welchen Sockel, also für welche CPU?

Es sollte ein guter Kompriss aus Rechenleistung, Preis, und geringer Hitzeentwicklung sein.

Letzteres deshalb, weil 8 Platten in 1 Gehäuse ohnehin schon Kühlleistung genug abverlangen, und laut genug sein werden. Da brauch ich nicht auch noch eine überdimensionierte CPU die irre heiss wird und wieder viel Kühlung braucht.

Bei ZFS wird die Geschwindigkeit des RAID Arrays wohl stark von der CPU abhängen unter anderem. 8GB DDR3 RAM hab ich geplant, da ZFS davon profitiert wie ich gelesen habe. Ich glaube aber, dass bei den wenigen gleichzeitigen Schreib- und Lesezugriffen (auch wenn es jeweils um viele GB Daten auf einmal geht), nicht unbedingt grosse spürbare Unterschiede zwischen zB einem i7 und C2D oder ähnlichem sein werden. Wenn es doch so ist, werden sie wohl nicht so gross sein, dass das RAID6 dadurch "lahm" wirkt, oder? Geschwindigkeit spielt auch nicht die Erste Rolle in meinem Fall.

ABER: Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es bei einem Restore des RAID6, also wenn mal eine Platte defekt ist und getauscht wird, durchaus Unterschiede gibt was die CPU anbelangt. Schliesslich ist ja in dem Fall hauptsächtlich Rechenleistung der Flaschenhals, und nicht die Plattenzugriffe. Oder liege ich da falsch?

Wenn es dann in so einem Fall nur halb so viele Stunden dauert, das RAID zu recovern, fällt das doch ins Gewicht. Hat schon jemand so was hinter sich mit ZFS und einer modernen CPU?

Bei den Socket Kategorien für Mainboards/CPUs muss ich mich erstmal entscheiden zwischen AMD (AM3), was mir sicherlich von der CPU her kostengünstig kommen würde, oder 1156, bzw 1155 (Sandybridge). - Bringt letzteres denn merkliche Unterschiede oder Vorteile für mich?

Dann bleibt noch zu überlegen ob ich nicht einen der beiden krassen Wege gehen soll:

Entweder auf einen C2D mit Sockel 775 zu setzen (jedoch mit DDR3), wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das nicht unterdimesnioniert ist im Fall einer Wiederherstellung des Arrays (?).

Oder eben das andere extrem: Den teureren Weg zu gehen und einen 1366er Sockel zu nehmen, da bei solchen Systemen "mehr PCIe Lanes" gleichzeitig angesprochen werden können, wie ich gelesen habe. Zumindest wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Ob das wohl den Aufpreis wert ist?  Jedoch verbraten diese CPUs angeblich ein wenig mehr, wie mir gesagt wurde, als die vom Sockel 1156.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle machen?

lg, ND

----------

## Terrere

Hi

Du schreibst;

Heimgebrauch, kleineren Bereich, guter Kompriss, eher Ausfallssicherheit.

 :Smile: 

Aber was der Rechner tun soll, seh ich grad nicht. 

Ich hab hier ein 7 Jahre alter P4. 3,4 GHz. Und der macht genau das. 

Der Rechner/Server duempelt nur so vor sich hin. Nix zu tun, er routet,

guckt Packete an, bekommt mal was ruebergeschoben, gibt auch gern wen

man was will, flutet Sound in die Boxen, paar scripte, aber eben, load = 0.

ZFS hab ich etwa 1 Tag mal unter FreeBSD angeguckt, find es witzlos.

Mag sein, das dies "grosse" Buben/Firmen anders sehen, aber fuer den

Heimgebrauch, ein FS waehlen, das gern RAM hat, jeder soll entscheiden.

Selber wuerde mir auch ein RAID 1 mit 2 HD auch genuegen. Raid X, ersetzt

ja kein Backup. (brennts, brennts).

Ja klar, selber als Arbeitskiste hab ich ein i7-920, (MB;  GA-EX58-UD3R).

Da ists noch schlimmer, (ich rendere ab und zu mal) ansonsten,

viel zu schnell, und viel zu viel Power, die heutigen Kisten.

(steh ab und zu in so Computerlaeden, und lach innerlich,

wen Haendler dem Kunde ein Rennpferd verkauft, um mal ne E-Mail

zu verfassen/senden)

Du merkst, 0 Tipps von mir.      

Mfg

----------

## franzf

 *Terrere wrote:*   

> Ja klar, selber als Arbeitskiste hab ich ein i7-920, (MB;  GA-EX58-UD3R).
> 
> Da ists noch schlimmer, (ich rendere ab und zu mal) ansonsten,
> 
> viel zu schnell, und viel zu viel Power, die heutigen Kisten.

 

Das scheint man erkannt zu haben, die neuen Prozessoren bekommen die Möglichkeit, einzelne Kerne komplett abzuschalten.

Sandybridge macht es bereits, die neuen AMDs werden es auch können. Dadurch hat man im Idle deutlich niedrigeren Verbrauch und Leistung satt wenns drauf ankommt.

Ich denke für einen Raid reicht ein Athlon II X2 (X3) dicke aus. Da kannst du dir einen kompletten Rechner samt Gehäuse, Platten, usw für einen Preis zusammenstellen, wos bei intel  (core ix) nichtmal Cpu + Board gibt (<250€).

----------

## Hollowman

Ich hab als Server hier nen VIA Epia mit 1000Mhz stehen. Das reicht dicke für Router, Raid, NFS und Samba. Squid macht er auch Problemlos.

Guck mal bei JetWay, die haben schöne Atom Rechner mir 2x Gbit und genug Sata Ports. Dazu ein Chenbro ES34069 und der Server ist fertig. Das Gehäuse ist genial.

Denkt bei der Sache auch bisschen an den Stromverbrauch. Nen Athlon X2 oder nen Intel Core /iX zieht ganz schön was weg wenn der 24/7 läuft.

Sebastian

----------

## Genone

Für einen reinen Dateiserver sollte schon ein (Dualcore-) Atom ausreichen, die Paritätsberechnungen sind jetzt nicht soooo aufwendig. Falls aber noch Verschlüsselung/Komprimierung (Backups) oder andere Anwendungen (z.B. Streaming) dazukommen sollten kann es natürlich schon anders aussehen. Bei sovielen Platten würde ich aber auch auf die Qualität des SATA Controllers achten, da gibts bei den Chipsätzen durchaus Unterschiede (nicht riesig, aber messbar).

----------

## NullDevice

Hallo,

Erstmal Danke für Eure Meinungen!

Ich habe 2 wichtige Dinge vergessen anzugeben:

1) Ob es Backups gibt

2) welche weitere Zwecke der Rechner erfüllen wird

zu 1)

Ja, Backups sind geplant, allerdings komprimiert um Platz zu sparen und ohne RAID, sondern JBOD auf einem weniger leistungsfährigen Rechner.

Die Kompression wird natürlich vom leistungsstärkeren Rechner durchgeführt, also vom Hauptrechner auf dem auch ZFS läuft.

Es stellt sich allerdings die Frage, ob Kompression überhaupt "sicher" ist auf einem Filesystem ohne RAID. Wird ein Backup nicht zerstört bei Bit-fehlern, die evtl. durch ein RAID korrigiert werden würden?  Allerdings liegt es auf einem journaled Filesystem, das evtl. kleinere Fehler korrigieren könnte.  Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?  Ist meine Idee grundsätzlich nicht gut?

zu 2)

Weitere Zwecke von dem Rechner auf den ZFS liegt, sind wie erwähnt die Kompression, eventuelle Wiederherstellungen, Samba, ausserdem soll Apache + Joomla für (kleinere) Testzwecke dauf laufen. Und jetzt kommts:

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob ich diesen Rechner auch als Surf- und Multimediastation verwenden könnte.

Das spricht zwar gegen JEDE Faustregel eines Fileservers, käme mir aber sehr gelegen. Denn wir haben hier 1 Rechner zuwenig oft, und meine Freundin nervt dann mit "will kurz mal ins Internet, mails checken, facebook, oder ähnlichen Blödsinn.

Solang ich eine GUI habe, die nur von Usern mit SEHR eingeschränkten Rechten verwendet wird, könnte das ok sein (für den Heimzweck), oder?

Multimediafunktionen könnten sein, dass er eben die daraufliegenden Files abspielt (Filme, MP3s, etc).

OK ich gebe zu, das alles hat absolut nichts auf einem Fileserver verloren. Würde mir jedoch sehr gelegen kommen in diesem Falle. Wie gesagt, da bin ich noch am überlegen...

Also meine Erfahrungen mit Atoms waren eher schlecht bisher. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der Einsatzzweck vollkommen anders war, bspw. in Note-/netbooks.

Ich war erstaunt wie lahm selbst kleinere Browsergames abliefen oder mehrere Anwendungen gleichzeitig, obwohl der RAM nicht annähernd ausgelastet war.

Auch Bekannte von mir, die ihren Rechner nur für internet & mails verwenden haben, haben ihre Atom Rechner schon eingetauscht...  Wie gesagt, ist ein anderes Anwendungsfeld, aber eine besondere Auszeichnung des Atoms ist das nicht gerade. Sowas würd ich maximal in einem Router verbauen...

Ich wusste nicht dass die Sandybridge CPUs Kerne abschalten können wenn sie idle sind. Das ist doch schon was. Die ganzen Platten fressen ohnehin genug Strom nehm ich an.

 *Quote:*   

> aber fuer den
> 
> Heimgebrauch, ein FS waehlen, das gern RAM hat, jeder soll entscheiden

 

Nun ja die empfohlenen 8 GB RAM sind ja jetzt nicht gerade unerschwinglich. RAM Preise sind niedrig im Moment.

Etwas mehr stört mich, dass ECC Rams hier vielleicht besser wären... Ich frage mich wie ZFS bei RAM Fehlern reagiert, und was dann mit dem RAID passiert...

----------

## franzf

Wenn iNet + multimedia noch dazu kommt, ist vllt. doch Brazos eine Alternative. Der AMD E 350 scheint für sowas wie gemacht.

Guter Vergleich z.B.hier:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4134/the-brazos-review-amds-e350-supplants-ion-for-miniitx

Für Backups Packen/Entpacken wäre natürlich ein schnellerer Rechner besser. Da die Standard-Tools hierfür nicht Threadoptimiert sind (es gibt z.B. einen bzip2-Ersatz der zum Packen mehrere Threads verwendent), kann das auch eine Singlecore-CPU sein - hauptsache starke Leistung pro Takt.

Ich denke aber, es wäre insgesamt besser, noch ein kleines Note/Netbook für diese Engpässe anzuschaffen. Direkt eine mit dem E-350. Und einen preiswerten File-Server.

----------

